
Apple Rejects iOS App for Using MoltenVK - toun
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Apple-Rejects-iOS-MoltenVK
======
Someone
_”Apple back in May allowed the game into the App Store while using MoltenVK,
but […] is now being blocked […] Specifically, the game was rejected for "non-
public API" usage.”_

It may be blocked _”for using moltenVK”_ , but that doesn’t follow from the
information in the article.

I would guess Apple’s rejection letters don’t include the name of the function
being called because they don’t have a name outside of Apple. That makes it
harder to find a call to non-public API, but I guess (again) it still
shouldn’t be too hard. The application would have to get the function’s entry
point/name from some place other than Apple’s public headers, and that’s
relatively easy to spot from the code.

So, do MoltenVK or this application make such calls?

